# Cam lean RKT. How many twist in Right side yoke is too many?



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't worry about it at full draw. Brace only. It's not really possibly to get clean cam lean throughout the draw cycle on this cam system


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll be different when it's in your hand anyway. No way that draw board holds the bow identically to your hand. If it looks like your string is going to derail or your top draw stop is going to miss the draw stop, you have too much lean.


----------



## skett18 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. Must be my draw board. When looking at the top cam when I draw the bow back myself I'm seeing the cam is actually leaning a little to the right. This sounds correct as I've twisted the right side so much. I'll take a twist or two out then tune.


----------



## Glamsland (Apr 14, 2015)

Get your drawboard in upright position! Turn the board so the bow is standing like your holding it in your hand. Clamp on some brackets or something to hold it in position on the table.
Then, check cam lean. Now the bow is hanging there with no interference from gravity. Do as your doing at your picture with the arrow. Arrow paralell to the string at full draw. Then start tuning..

(Cant see your using a safetyrope on the string, get a small rope/paracord or simular, around the string and the hoock thingy , just as a safety if the dloop should loosen up)


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Marvin said:


> I don't worry about it at full draw. Brace only. It's not really possibly to get clean cam lean throughout the draw cycle on this cam system


I beg to differ on this one, especially with the RKT cam on the element and vector 32 models. At brace you should start with prelean so arrow shaft starts to cross the string in the middle the d-loop when the arrow is on the left side of top cam (for a righty, opposite if left handed). 
And definitely get the draw board oriented correct and it wouldn't hurt to have an arrow nocked just in case something comes loose.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

garrickt said:


> I beg to differ on this one, especially with the RKT cam on the element and vector 32 models. At brace you should start with prelean so arrow shaft starts to cross the string in the middle the d-loop when the arrow is on the left side of top cam (for a righty, opposite if left handed).
> And definitely get the draw board oriented correct and it wouldn't hurt to have an arrow nocked just in case something comes loose.


Your right that's my starting point. In a v35 length bow it usually work out. On the 32's yes you will generally need some lean generally but for me it's very minimal


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Yea make a vertical draw board. Way easier. For starting point get ZERO cam lean at full draw as well as cams synced. Use as many twists as it takes to get that cam sitting perfect. It's good to have at least a couple of twists in the left yoke if you can help it. The right side is obviously going to have a lot more. A little cam lean at brace is fine. Good luck! 
Later on in tuning you may need to add/remove 1/2 twist here or there.


----------



## Strings100 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like you are using a loop and pulling the string back with it. Just in case the loop lets go, please put a safety rope around the string and the metal hook.


----------



## skett18 (Mar 7, 2015)

ok guys. I got the cam hitting the draw stops at the same time, and slight lean to the left in the board as I found threads about what others have said on RKT cams. I started the kitchen sink tuning today until running out of day light. I have two problems thus far.

I can do the modified french tuning fine. Except I saw a video on youtube and this guy added BS tuning at 20ish yards to what nuts n bolts says....

-3 yards away: got fetched AND BS hitting string. 
-13 yards away (hard to hit a string at any longer distance for me): moving sight left, right, etc.
-repeat. Doing good!
-18 or 20 yards: shoot 2 fletched and 2 BS. WOW. BS hit about 2 feet to LEFT of fletched. 
-add 1 twist right yoke, untwist left. repeat till I'm about 3.5 twist to each. 
-groups getting tighter. add another half twist IN and OUT. Next draw back CLUNK!
-DAMN. top cam mod stop missing the control cable and thus making noise. 

Whats up with this? I've read some RTK threads about this happening when the cam lean is set to ZERO. Any suggestions? As stated previously, I got the 3 yards fletched and BS to hit the string.


Problem two, maybe related to problem one?

D loop: tied correctly, maybe not tight enough? I also tied in knock sets using serving thread. I tried to serve in top and bottom sets. I've tried overhand knots & finish with square knot for sets. I've tried top and bottom sets being equal in length, and I've tried bottom having a few more overhand knots than the top set. I open a set of needle nose pliers and wrap d loop material while pulling before making the next "half" of the d loop hitch. No matter what I seem to do the d loop ends up pinching my nock sets together and then clamping down on my nock after a few draw backs. Any ideas? I'm thinking of waxing the material first, then go from there. At any rate its annoying and may be contributing to above.

Thanks again
Skett


----------



## Glamsland (Apr 14, 2015)

Its a problem vith the cam lean or the rest setting. Lets set the cam lean first. Put the bow in the draw board in VERTICAL position! Twist the yokes so that the cam is PARALLEL to the bowstring at full draw.When bow at rest : Then adjust the rest sideways so that the arrow laying in the arrowrest is parallel to a arrow that is hold against the flat part on the riser. Arrow rest height is thru the center of bergerhole, arrow 90degree. Now everything is centered.
Then start your kitchen sink tuning. Now i'm sure its going better for you..

Ps: be sure you can shoot bareshafts only to group within 3 or 4 inchesat 20 yds before you start the bs/fp tuning.. If not , check your form and grip. And keep on training vith that bareshafts.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Might need to work on your grip technique also. Shooting bareshafts you wanna make sure your form is perfect and repeatable. Also, post some more pics up of your set-up. Could be helpful.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

My process for the RKT's is simple
Timing- too hitting slight ahead 
Paper tune at 6 then right , sight in bow at 20 and then into bare shaft at 20, 30 and 40. Most adjustments from bare are very, very small. Will adjust the rest and yokes depending on the amount of adjustment needed.


----------



## skett18 (Mar 7, 2015)

Spent a lot of time at the range today. All in all I figured out the stock rubber grip was causing the BS to hit way left. Took it off and immediately was about 8 inch off. Worked the yokes a little. Ended up leaving fatigued, but I now realized that I need to work on grip/form. BS "groups" are not all that close. The attached images are the better ones. It is significantly better than the 2+ feet left with the stock grip. It's all coming along, VERY SLOWLY. Next step, work on that grip. Seems like BS shooting is great for improving technique.

just noticed that these photos are not oriented correctly. left side is UP

-One thing that I did notice is that my BS are still hitting lower than fletched. I've since put 2 or 2.5 twist in the control cable. Seems to have helped marginally. Keep going? Or work on form first, then twist up control?


----------



## Glamsland (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice work! 
Keep on twisting that cable ,or lift the rest a hair.. Its all good bs groops.. Grip failure is mostly seen like a sideway spread.. 

Stop when you hit within bs groupsize around or in lower part of your fletched arrows. Then practice grip with bs for a month or two, then tune again... You will do better next time.


----------



## skett18 (Mar 7, 2015)

Glamsland- Will do. Might head to the range tomorrow and work on it some more. So if I'm trying to get the BS to hit vertically near the fletched arrows, do I need to creep tune as suggested by nuts&bolts? Seems like it would be repetitive. I also tried creep tuning for a short while yesterday and lost ANOTHER arrow to wood surrounding targets. That's 3 total this week, 2 trying to attempt creep tuning. One lost to wood as stated, another flew way over the top and it got lost in the hill side. I spent 30 minutes looking for that arrow and it seems I found everyones arrow except mine.


----------



## Glamsland (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol


How did you miss the target? Remember to always draw your bow below or at center of the target, with triggerfinger behind trigger. 

You can still try the creep tuning, just be sure you getting good shots before you start working the control cable.. If not, just give it a couple months of training, and try again.


----------

